# Moving Job to Netherlands - Amsterdam



## lewandowski (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I am planing to move my wedding organisation job from Turkey to Netherlands. But I have to make a good calculation before jump in. How much for an employee salary for just help daily jobs and delivery jobs etc.
I found some information from google and linked as below but If you guys give me some clue I will be so happy..

Thanks for your replies

Info I found:

What is the average income in Netherlands?

https://www.iamexpat.nl/career/working- … %20worked.


----------

